# Value of your Worldmark points.



## talkamotta (Feb 3, 2019)

Is there a difference in what you pay for maintenance fees per worldmark point?    I know that more points would mean higher mfs.  With Wyndham I found that different resorts charge different maintenance fees.  How does it work with Worldmark?  or is there no difference.....a point costs the same across the board?


----------



## ronparise (Feb 4, 2019)

Worldmark does not operate under a “home resort” concept. You do not own real property deeded at a resort like most timeshares, including Wyndham

Rather you are a member of a club that owns the properties. And your membership entitled you to the use of those  properties 

So maintenance fees are assessed according to the same formula for all members

As a side note.  While of course the more “use” you own, the more you pay; the more you own the less you pay per credit. That’s because every account is assessed a certain base fee. No matter the size and then every credit is assessed the same maintenance fee


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 4, 2019)

Since WM credits are the same across all owners, the fees you pay are based on how much you own. I thought higher credit accounts were discounted, compared to lower accounts? Am I mistaken? My 12K account cost for 2019 is about 8 cents per credit. Is that what everyone is paying?

Dave


----------



## ronparise (Feb 4, 2019)

I


DaveNW said:


> Since WM credits are the same across all owners, the fees you pay are based on how much you own. Higher credit accounts are discounted, compared to lower accounts. My 12K account cost fior 2019 is about .08 per credit.
> 
> Dave


Its not really a discount

Every owner pays the same per credit charge and the same per account charge 

It seems like a discount because of that account charge, it’s the same for a 6000 credit account and a 100,000 credit account


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 4, 2019)

ronparise said:


> I
> 
> Its not really a discount
> 
> ...



I edited my post to make more sense. Thanks for clarifying.

Dave


----------



## breezez (Feb 4, 2019)

As your annual allotment credit amount goes higher MF per credit goes down slightly.   Really small accounts get dinged the highest MF per credit.   It’s also wise to make sure your account size is close to the end of that MF credit bracket.  I originally had a 21K account but that had me just a few credits to the next bracket.  I later added 6K to that account to drop my fees on the 6K account and put my new 27K account at almost the end of that credit bracket to get the most efficient MF.

Below is MF chart for 2019:   You can see 2018 cost and 2019 cost.  I only posted amounts up to 135K size accounts.




Also if anyone is interested I do have a 12K WM account for sell on WMOwners under same user I’d as tug.   Trying to par down my WM and Wyndham holdings to offset my added MF for two Hyatt’s I recently purchased.


----------



## CanadaGuyEh (Mar 29, 2019)

breezez said:


> As your annual allotment credit amount goes higher MF per credit goes down slightly.   Really small accounts get dinged the highest MF per credit.   It’s also wise to make sure your account size is close to the end of that MF credit bracket.  I originally had a 21K account but that had me just a few credits to the next bracket.  I later added 6K to that account to drop my fees on the 6K account and put my new 27K account at almost the end of that credit bracket to get the most efficient MF.
> 
> Below is MF chart for 2019:   You can see 2018 cost and 2019 cost.  I only posted amounts up to 135K size accounts.
> 
> ...


What is the column to the left - is that more charges on unused points or ?  and you are selling some points?


----------



## breezez (Mar 31, 2019)

CanadaGuyEh said:


> What is the column to the left - is that more charges on unused points or ?  and you are selling some points?


If your asking about Monthly impact fee.   I have no idea what that is -  they have never billed me for it on any accounts.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 31, 2019)

I think the Monthly Impact fee is the difference between Last Year MF and This Year MF, divided by 12.  Ergo, the "monthly impact" of the new MF.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 1, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I think the Monthly Impact fee is the difference between Last Year MF and This Year MF, divided by 12.  Ergo, the "monthly impact" of the new MF.
> 
> Dave



This is correct.


----------



## NotNew (Apr 20, 2019)

breezez said:


> Below is MF chart for 2019:   You can see 2018 cost and 2019 cost.  I only posted amounts up to 135K size accounts.
> 
> View attachment 10255



I found the credit charts to be more helpful when planning and trying to navigate the points. Not sure where else this is available, but this is the one I always use:

https://www.sellingtimeshares.net/resorts/worldmark-by-wyndham/point-charts/

This also shows you the relative value of points related to locations you might want to stay.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 21, 2019)

NotNew said:


> I found the credit charts to be more helpful when planning and trying to navigate the points. Not sure where else this is available, but this is the one I always use:
> 
> https://www.sellingtimeshares.net/resorts/worldmark-by-wyndham/point-charts/
> 
> This also shows you the relative value of points related to locations you might want to stay.


I see no value reading point charts from a 3rd party, which must be updated annually for changes, versus the official resort page for each property directly from the Worldmark website??  Link:  http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts


----------



## NotNew (Apr 21, 2019)

Its just all in one place rather than having to bounce around. Personal preference.

This was simply for quick comparison shop. You dont have to select n scroll, scroll, scroll.


----------

